

I was too lazy to start a startup so I did this instead. - gearoidoc
http://pandodaily.com/2013/11/12/too-lazy-to-start-a-real-startup-play-hipster-ceo-instead/

======
eugeneross
All of those "type" of startups should have the word 'Another' infront of them
make it more appealing to the comedic crowd. _chuckle_

